# yanmar FX32d



## arthur troscher (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a good yanmar fx32d with a broken part in the transfer case does anybody have a nonworking unit that I can salvage a fx42d might have the same part as well


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Arthur, 

Can you have your part weld-repaired, or possibly reproduced by a machine shop??


----------



## arthur troscher (Jan 26, 2021)

arthur troscher said:


> I have a good yanmar fx32d with a broken part in the transfer case does anybody have a nonworking unit that I can salvage a fx42d might have the same part as well


I am looking


sixbales said:


> Arthur,
> 
> Can you have your part weld-repaired, or possibly reproduced by a machine shop??


I am looking into that now


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

arthur troscher said:


> I have a good yanmar fx32d with a broken part in the transfer case does anybody have a nonworking unit that I can salvage a fx42d might have the same part as well


[email protected] | Wiki


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

arthur troscher said:


> I have a good yanmar fx32d with a broken part in the transfer case does anybody have a nonworking unit that I can salvage a fx42d might have the same part as well


See Winston's linky. There are several places other than Hoye and WKY Japan tractor parts.


----------



## arthur troscher (Jan 26, 2021)

winston said:


> [email protected] | Wiki


thanks for all the help. It looks like I can not get this part made without spending 1000.00 of $. I am going to have to wait and find a good salvage unit. Arron at Hoye tractors did a great job trying to help me and they have a salvage unit but the same piece is broken on that one as well.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

arthur troscher said:


> thanks for all the help. It looks like I can not get this part made without spending 1000.00 of $. I am going to have to wait and find a good salvage unit. Arron at Hoye tractors did a great job trying to help me and they have a salvage unit but the same piece is broken on that one as well.


Do you have access to CAD software to reproduce the 3D part? That in itself would knock the price down a few hundred. Also local mom&pop machine shops that are looking for fill work might be an answer too. I've seen on several forums people doing just that or they can reproduce the parts themselves since being retired from a machinist career. 

Can you post an image of the broken part?


----------

